# Ford Work Solutions - OnBoard Computer



## gury (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm thinking about going with Ford for the new vans since GM is now a federal entity (goodbye capitalism, we'll miss you!). Has anybody tried the new onboard computer that tracks tools and other vans and prints invoices and all that fancy stuff? I just wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you have a link?


----------



## gury (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.fordworksolutions.com/


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I would consider this.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I bet it is 10 times more expensive then buying a computer, printer etc. Probably doesn't even work as well, etc. I don't think it would be worth the price they want. Its a good idea, but i bet its costly.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Just went thru the Ford site to spec a truck to see what it'd cost.
It's about a $1200 option.
The printer is a HP, and about $350.
Not bad IMHO.

~Matt


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I am still waiting for the call to tell me I won this one from a builders show!:w00t:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Not too shabby for 1300 bucks, hell a pioneer aftermarket nav/dvd unit is 2 grand.


----------



## gury (Nov 21, 2008)

I've got a sirius unit, a garmin with bluetooth (that doesn't work well), a laptop, and a printer. the laptop has an aircard that doesn't work all the time. the only thing i use the laptop for is estimates and invoices. 

This would consolidate everything I've got into an in-dash unit. Plus, I've been the vicitim of a smash-n-grab and lost everything above once before and had to replace it. This would be harder to steal.

I just can't find anyone around here that has it, or even a dealership that has a demo.


----------



## nitram (Apr 29, 2009)

I’m not sure I understand what I’m seeing. Are the power tools stored underneath the rear seat? That looks very inconvenient and like it was conceived and designed by someone who has never set foot on a jobsite or even picked up a tool for that matter.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Hey Nit- I think it's just to give us builders a "tool boner", not actually to be practical.

~Matt


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

it scans 15' away I believe, they can't be that stupid.


----------



## nitram (Apr 29, 2009)

And that’s precisely why the domestics are in so much trouble. They’re too concerned about giving people false-senses-of-erections and not delivering practical products. The most practical and reasonably priced thing on that truck is the cable lock.

I don’t like how they claim the rfid system increases security, that’s a total joke. It’s for asset management and that’s it. The system won’t scan tags that are further than 10 feet away. Great! If the thief is standing within 10 feet of your truck, you’ll be able to get your tools back.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Ford is doing a lot of cool stuff for work trucks. On board computer, spray in bed liner, Tool Link, cable lock, tailgate step, rubber floor on the XLT trim. I speced out a F-450 XLT pick up truck with all the bells and whistles and came in at $60K. Someday...


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

BreyerConstruct said:


> Hey Nit- I think it's just to give us builders a "tool boner", not actually to be practical.
> 
> ~Matt


 Tool boner:laughing:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't pick up the computer and take it with me.. So not overly useful. I'd be better off with a laptop and a truck strap.

I do like the cable lock, won't do me much good with a van.. but it's still the most practical idea in that lot.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

:laughing: Rowe... "can I tell you something?? I don't have any money"!!!! :lol:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

a few words... CASH FOR CLUNKERS  I hear its coming to every dealer near you...foriegn or domestic http://www.cars.gov/


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I tried that on-board computer... it's a nice toy but not too practical. You are better off with these new "netbooks" for under $400 out the door. Get one with a solid state hard drive...instant on almost, battery life is long 6+ hrs, you'll be happy. I got one recently, love it. Got mine at Costco... $349 with a 90day money back.guarentee....


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

nitram said:


> And that’s precisely why the domestics are in so much trouble. They’re too concerned about giving people false-senses-of-erections and not delivering practical products. The most practical and reasonably priced thing on that truck is the cable lock.
> If you have never noticed the Foriegn Companies copy everything we do-and sell it back to us-with all the support they need-because Americans love their country but turn there backs on our Great Products!!!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

I carry a netbook when out in the field. It works great for what I do. It has about a 8" screen, 160 memory and 1gb random. And, It has built in internet --on the 3G network.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll agree with it not being worth it. It runs a Windows CE OS, and I don't believe it will be capable of running anything like Quickbooks or Quicken. I have a laptop and printer in my van, and love the capability of removing it and working in the office. I was just at the dealer looking at new Fords, and there options are all messed up. I am looking for something with leather interior, which is only offered in a cab and chassis in a Lariat. they do not offer the factry installed nav, or work solutions in a Lariat because of the standard Sync crap. I am the owner of a one man show, and I want a loaded truck. I know others that are the same way I am, and would want to track the other fleet vehicles. I think it is a mistake for them not to offer it in a Lariat.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

StreamlineGT said:


> I'll agree with it not being worth it. It runs a Windows CE OS, and I don't believe it will be capable of running anything like Quickbooks or Quicken.


It runs remote desktop. Just load it on your desktop and connect to it through the broadband internet.:thumbsup:


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> It runs remote desktop. Just load it on your desktop and connect to it through the broadband internet.:thumbsup:


That would require me to re-configure my whole system, though. I already have a laptop and printer in the van, with internet access. Does that mean I will have to load my desktop with all my programs just to use them in the truck? I don't even know why I am considering it, I can't get it with leather....:whistling


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I was at the Ford dealer not too long ago trying to buy a 2009 F150 screw, sales guy named "Yogo" pretty much pissed me off and he lost the sale. i'm now waiting for cash for clunkers to come around.. I showed up at San Francisco Ford, they said their commercial trucks div is in South San Francisco, CA...so I drive there an hour later.. Once there... it was a quiet/closed lot!!.... Big fat 250# salesman and the only guy on the lot was on a break...with a note on the door....waited 20mins..walked around the lot..called up the guy I saw in San Francisco. I finally met the big fat sales guy but he didn't seem to want to talk a price with me when i threw him a few numbers. I told the fatass I want it TODAY and he still had no clue why I didn't want the sync crap in the lariat. I told him yank it out and cross if off the sticker on the car and sell me the truck today you moron!! what a load of horse crap San Francisco Ford is...so now I'm looking at other ford dealers.


----------

